# KA - How did non-native rattlesnakes get into state park?



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

How did non-native rattlesnakes get into state park?

KANOPOLIS, Kan. - Western diamondback rattlesnakes aren't native to Kansas. But visitors to Kanopolis State Park had better keep an eye - and an ear - out for the big poisonous snakes.
Snake experts believe they have an explanation for the snakes' presence: one or more two-legged culprits.

"This is not herd migration stuff," said herpetologist Joseph Collins, who works with the Kansas Biological Survey at the University of Kansas. "It's possible someone is systematically turning them loose year after year."

http://www.kansas.com/mld/kansas/news/state/8815524.htm


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, now, that's just great news...  I hunt Kanopolis every year, or as often as I can get out there...thanks for the link, Tom, I will forward this to everyone I know who hunts there, and to my friends in Kansas...


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

Hope they dont let any loose here i hate snakes :chicken:


----------

